# Berlin Multi-Patches & Monophonic Keyswitches



## willvdc (Nov 23, 2020)

Greetings, folks!

For some reason, my Berlin Brass multi-articulation patches are populating without options for monophonic keyswitch functions. There appears to be no way to assign keyswitches manually, so this must be a bug (see screenshot). Any help appreciated!

Cheers!

Will


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 23, 2020)

willvdc said:


> Greetings, folks!
> 
> For some reason, my Berlin Brass multi-articulation patches are populating without options for monophonic keyswitch functions. There appears to be no way to assign keyswitches manually, so this must be a bug (see screenshot). Any help appreciated!
> 
> ...


The keyswitches are always displayed in full, so there should always be 12 red keys. 
Click on the button beneath the +0, this should reveal the keyswitches somewhere.


----------



## willvdc (Nov 29, 2020)

Many of the brass articulations appeared in a high register, far above the default view on Kontakt's display keyboard. Hammering on the <KS> option until the key switches entered the visible spectrum did the trick.


----------

